# very sore and tender breast, but not engorged?



## PONOKELAMAMA (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh ladies, my boob is hurting!!! for the past two days, my left breast has been very sore and very tender, all the same feelings as being engorged. but i am not at all engorged, hard, red, hot or any of the other signs i would think of for mastitis/infection or a blocked duct. anyone have any ideas as to what is going on here? i have tried massaging and hot baths/shower but it does not help. even after dd nurses, i do not feel any better. hmmm......

thoughts??


----------



## norasmom (Nov 7, 2003)

Have you tried nursing in a variety of positions? By applying direct pressure to different ducts you may be able to relieve some tenderness.

I noticed you're pg & due in April, me too. Could that be adding to the breast discomfort? I know I get lots of that.


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Any chance of a yeast infection? If you've recently had antibiotics or baby has had thrush you can get a yeast infection in your breast and it is very painful! Check your baby's mouth for white patches.

I've had yeast a couple of times and it was yucky. I took difulcan and dd had nistantin to get rid of it.

Hope you feel better soon!

Laura


----------



## PONOKELAMAMA (Apr 30, 2002)

sorry, i have been on vacation and computer time has been scarce. but directly putting pressure where i was sore helped SOOOO much. massaging did nothing, but direct pressure was key! norasmom-how sad is this, i am not due in april, that was LAST april and i **** have not updated my sig!!!yikes! thank you!


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

I would take a bunch of probiotics and lay of the refined carbs/and or sugary foods. It could be thrush. I wouldn't recomend prescriptions though, all that is needed is food with good bacteria







You can even swipe some powder from a probiotic capsule in baby's mouth , as both mom and baby can have it without showing any symptoms.


----------

